# Who sells Mk3 vr6 3 inch downpipes?



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey guys i have a atp mani with my car so im just looking for a 3 inch downpipe but i dont think the c2 one will work so who else sells them? Thanks for the help


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Who sells Mk3 vr6 3 inch downpipes? (98rzvr6)*

yeap nvm i can't read.


_Modified by Nolig23 at 3:49 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nolig23* »_c2 sells one <a id="link_9" href="https://www.c2motorsports.net/shop/p-66-28l-12v-vr6.aspx" target="_blank">https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx</a>


reading>you
atp sells a few.
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...VW-DP
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...duct_Code=ATP-VVW-016&Category_Code=AUDIVW-DP 
_Modified by rweird at 11:21 AM 4-10-2010_


_Modified by rweird at 11:22 AM 4-10-2010_


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rweird)*

Does anyone know how the fitment is on one of the those from atp? The bottom ones looks like it wouldnt fit but the other one would but that means i have re route the MAF


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (98rzvr6)*

If you're using the atp manifold then the atp downpipe is a straight bolt in. Its the one in the 2nd link you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thisismike (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (marat_g60)*

yep. i have the atp manifold and the downpipe in the 2nd link and it works great.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (thisismike)*

ATP mani and 3" ATP downpipe as well. Fits perfect.
Only thing about the ATP DP though is there is no wastegate recirc. I had to have mine done custom.


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

twenty squared 3" dp, all kinds of options, its kinda pricey though
http://www.20squared.com/product_p/3.0.270.htm


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (kingslinky)*









has anybody had any experience at all with this dp setup? this is the first time that i have seen this... the only thing that worries me is the wastegate rec. it doesnt look right...


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (kingslinky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingslinky* »_twenty squared 3" dp, all kinds of options, its kinda pricey though
http://www.20squared.com/product_p/3.0.270.htm

its for use with the kinetic manifold only


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (Boost112)*

Don't use it, I'm running into problems with it. Unless you want to find someone to weld a longer end on the recirc for you. Since the wastegate ATP originally designed this pipework for no longer exists they won't help you or tell you that it won't work. 
I've been in contact with them, and the guy basically said yeah it'll be about 1/2 an inch too short. Then I asked if he would help me out by welding me another one and shipping it out. He plainly said NO. Because I didn't use the wastegate that it was originally designed for.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (Dubguy21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubguy21* »_Don't use it, I'm running into problems with it. Unless you want to find someone to weld a longer end on the recirc for you. Since the wastegate ATP originally designed this pipework for no longer exists they won't help you or tell you that it won't work. 
I've been in contact with them, and the guy basically said yeah it'll be about 1/2 an inch too short. Then I asked if he would help me out by welding me another one and shipping it out. He plainly said NO. Because I didn't use the wastegate that it was originally designed for. 


....so couldn't you just have some one cut and fab on a new section to the rec. so that it works with whatever wastegate that you have? and tial still makes the 44mm wastegate the last time that i checked...the old one was replaced with the new more compact version....










_Modified by Boost112 at 12:04 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (Boost112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost112* »_









has anybody had any experience at all with this dp setup? this is the first time that i have seen this... the only thing that worries me is the wastegate rec. it doesnt look right...


i bought this downpipe to fit to on a rhd mk3 golf 
been using it for over 2 years with no problems


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i made one of these 
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...e=FLS
and use a 44mm vband wastgate bolted right up 
i used an atp ebay clone manifold 










_Modified by ade007 at 7:02 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (ade007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ade007* »_i made one of these 
http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...e=FLS
and use a 44mm vband wastgate bolted right up 
_Modified by ade007 at 7:02 PM 4-15-2010_


but you had to use the tial 44mm wastegate.... in order for it fit correctly.... i was thinking of running the 38mm v-band... and using the 38mm to 44mm adapter....to attach the rec./dump tube...


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i have a cheap 44mm x02racing wastgate tial is too rich for my wallet looks simular to this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (ade007)*

....and you havent had any issues w/ said wastegate? not bad... i wouldnt be the one to try one out... wastegate is kinda important.... how much psi and how long have you had it...


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

ive had no issues with wastegate boosting 20psi daily and been on my car just over 3 years it has the same diaphragm as a tial


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: (ade007)*

A 3" pipe for my 35R would make my life exponentially easier, but alas









_Modified by son of planrforrobert at 9:13 PM 4-15-2010_


_Modified by son of planrforrobert at 9:13 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

ade007 said:


> i made one of these http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...e=FLSand use a 44mm vband wastgate bolted right up i used an atp ebay clone manifold
> Modified by ade007 at 7:02 PM 4-15-2010



Not meaning to resurrect an old thread but seems relevant still...

I hope this doesn't seem like a silly question but picture up top shows inlet to turbo compressor as being on drivers side.
Will this still work when mirrored? I'm trying to imagine but can't.

Close to buying one of these today so I can go vband and get a tangential turbine to solve some of my problems....


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

you mean having the turbo inlet on the passenger side/downpipe on the drivers side? yes, it is very possible, but then youll be running into headaches with lots of custom stuff needing to be done. there are no downpipes or FMIC kits or turbo inlets that are made for this setup. everything will have to be custom done. ask me how i know


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

mike minnillo said:


> you mean having the turbo inlet on the passenger side/downpipe on the drivers side? yes, it is very possible, but then youll be running into headaches with lots of custom stuff needing to be done. there are no downpipes or FMIC kits or turbo inlets that are made for this setup. everything will have to be custom done. ask me how i know


I'm not sure if you're understanding me...because that's how mine is setup right now. Turbo inlet is on pass side.
Actually, it shouldn't be a huge deal...I'm sure I can just move the c2 maf housing and extend harness to the drivers side. 
Or am I missing something? 



Nate


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

thats what im saying. youll have to do a bit of custom work (ie extending that harness), and it wont be straight plug and play like most setups.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

mike minnillo said:


> thats what im saying. youll have to do a bit of custom work (ie extending that harness), and it wont be straight plug and play like most setups.


Well, when you said "everything will have to be custom" that usually means more than just a maf harness.

I think I've answered my own question here guys. I'm sure I'll figure it out.



Nate


----------

